
How Pathogens Fight Drugs - wglb
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/38661/?ref=rss
======
sandroyong
From an evolutionary perspective, it is a beautiful thing. This is how natural
selection has favored the species with the best adaptability to survive. It
also speaks to a larger issue - life elsewhere. It really demonstrates how
tenacious and robust life is. (Life outside of Earth...without a doubt!) Back
to the article...the tech is very cool and will surely yield benefits. But how
does one "attack the process of resistance acquisition"? In essence, you are
trying to prevent mutations from occurring at the DNA level. Mutations are the
basis for creating new forms of the same species and whether it survives or
dies depends on mutation and the environment. I wonder if this is what the
researchers mean by designing drugs that target the 'resistance acquisition' -
ie preventing cell replication.

